# First Post - What is the best plow to buy



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

"]Everyone,
This is my first post. As background, I live in the Cincinnati Area where we don't get a ton of snow but when we do the city shuts down. I have a 2006 Suzuki King Quad and wanted to buy the best plow I can afford. I have two artificial hips which limit my lifting and was wondering if anyone out there could recommend a snow plow based on ease of hooking up and manuevering in the snow. My Quad has a Moose winch (3000 remote control) so that would be the power behind the plow. Finally, if any of you live around the Cincy area, could you recommend someone who could attach the plow to my Quad? I really appreciate your time in answering.

Sincerely,
TCD[[/FONT]


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Go to http://www.rockymountainatv.com/

Tusk City Slicker Plow, Winch Equipped ATV, 60" Blade
Closeout Tusk City Slicker Plow, Winch Equipped ATV, 60" Blade $349.99 (Free Shiping) 
-Kit includes the following Tusk City Slicker 60" Blade, Tusk Plow Mount, Tusk Tube Runners, 12 gauge high alloy steel blend is 40% stronger by weight than other blades. Five position adjustable blade angle with up to 26 1/2º of angle.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*Moose*

if your going to do nothing but yours and a couple of neighbors drives then anything like the city slicker is OK. but if you plan to do a bunch or your driveways have a bunch of BLADE catchin kracks then i would hands down go with a MOOSE!!! I started a plow buisness with 2 quads and 2 MOOSE blades...one a straight blade...great for what your going to do with it...and a county blade which is much better for throwing snow or deep snow...it takes the snow up and out of the way better.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Moose plow definately.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys! To start off I have a County plow or State what ever they call it says county on my plow. It plows deep snow GREAT! Only problem I had, was when I was forced to angle the OTHER way, like doing a small parking lot and would make it quicker to angle to the right, turn around angle left plow angle right and so on, I couldn't take that big of a swat. But I probably should have a straight blade so who cares! I am trying to design wings for it anyway (like pro wings, not make it a snow pusher)

Was looking up the price or a Cycle Country V plow compared to the Moose Straight for a 2009 Honda Big Red I want and I found something....
http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=7547
Now I know it might be a little to big but they came out with one!!


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

What is a reasonable amount for someone to charge for hooking the plow to my ATV? I had one of the local Suzuki dealers give me a quote and the price for the plow and hookup was over $700.00. That just sounds very high......what is your opinion? Thanks.

TCD


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

i don't know how you,or someone you know is with tools...it is a matter usually of 4-6 u-bolts and thats it! if you can at all get someone handy its worth not having to pay $$$$


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*Best plow*

I would pick Cycle Country. When I went to buy one I first looked at Moose but the dealership sold me on Cycle Country. Lifetime warranty, teflon paint (snow won't stick) and the down pressure system kicked butt. But it is a personal choice - either way pushing snow with an ATV is fun.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

true, if your just havin fun and plowing a couple of drives...go cheap...plowing for money and makin a buisness outta it go big


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

TCD;608354 said:


> What is a reasonable amount for someone to charge for hooking the plow to my ATV? I had one of the local Suzuki dealers give me a quote and the price for the plow and hookup was over $700.00. That just sounds very high......what is your opinion? Thanks.
> 
> TCD


they are like $250.00 and yeah its very easy to install a moose plow


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

I wonder what the differences are between the Moose and the Tusk plow as far as how well their built? The Tusk plow I'm told is manufactured by Eagle Plows.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

TCD;608354 said:


> What is a reasonable amount for someone to charge for hooking the plow to my ATV? I had one of the local Suzuki dealers give me a quote and the price for the plow and hookup was over $700.00. That just sounds very high......what is your opinion? Thanks.
> 
> TCD


It takes around an hour to install the brakets and the plow the first time, then it is 5 minutes once all the mounting is there. Sounds klike your paying $300 to mount. Is the winch already on? If they need to mount and wire the winch it may be close.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Chiefmorton;697513 said:


> I wonder what the differences are between the Moose and the Tusk plow as far as how well their built? The Tusk plow I'm told is manufactured by Eagle Plows.


I don't know what the differance is but I run 3 moose plows and yet to have a weld or anything else goe bad. They may not be the cheapest but if you got to buy another when it breaks thats not cheap either, I know a couple friends running Warn and stay far away from them, metal cannot take the wear and tear.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;697550 said:


> I don't know what the differance is but I run 3 moose plows and yet to have a weld or anything else goe bad. They may not be the cheapest but if you got to buy another when it breaks thats not cheap either, I know a couple friends running Warn and stay far away from them, metal cannot take the wear and tear.


due they have the warn power pivot on there's also?
just wonder how well that work's

what breaks down on the Warn?
Blade? Push Tube's?

I have had to weld up the cross brace for the tubes on my Moose and also I had the old style push tubes that had the mounting pin through the tube and then changed that over to the new style that has the low profile mounting plate on the ATV and I had to weld up the where the end of the tubes where the Pin went through. Though I think that might have been from the pressure that was applied to it from back dragging drive's.
neither stop the plow from working or finishing the day's work it was just stuff that need to be fixed up.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;698524 said:


> due they have the warn power pivot on there's also?
> just wonder how well that work's
> 
> what breaks down on the Warn?
> ...


Lime, No power pivots

They tear the blades up, they bend up whear the wear bars attach.

I have never had my push tubes or anything break. I had to cut one set of tubes to weld on a quick disconnect for the John Deere tractor, can change the bucket to plow in 3-5 minutes. I don't worry much about snow piles as when i cannot push piles up in areas i just use the 60" blower on the 3pt on the John Deere also.


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

skywagon;697546 said:


> It takes around an hour to install the brakets and the plow the first time, then it is 5 minutes once all the mounting is there. Sounds klike your paying $300 to mount. Is the winch already on? If they need to mount and wire the winch it may be close.


Skywagon,
Yes I have a "remote controlled" Moose winch on the quad. I would hope the Moose plow would be an easy fit. $300.00 is about what I thought I would pay but I thought the $700 was way too much to just install the plow with quick release fittings. Thanks for your reply.

TCD


----------

